# UK Breeders?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys, me again - I asked a while back for advice as to whether or not I'd be a suitable owner for a V and you were all really helpful.

Though I'm still not 100% sure I'll go ahead with the breed (planning to hopefully meet some V owners in September once I'm back in Cardiff, I'm currently at home in Shetland for the summer) I'd like to start looking into breeders, check out my options etc. I've found a few potential breeders just from googling, but I'd just be interested to know where other UK owners purchased their pup, particularly ones from around the Cardiff area. Though I would of course be willing to travel around the UK if necessary. 

PMing would be fine if you'd prefer, thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Claire,

I would start with the Kennel Club Assurred Breeders Scheme. Any breeder registered on this scheme is genuinely interested in improving the breed and breeding health puppies as the parents have to be health screened.

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/acbr/Default.aspx?breed=Hungarian+Vizsla

It is still worth looking at small hobby breeders as a lot of small breeders breed a litter every few years and are also keen to produce health puppies.

http://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/hungarian-vizsla/puppies

I found my Wirehaired puppy from a hobby breeder who advertised on the above site.


Hope the above links are helpful.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot, that's great.
I had a look at your second link and found I've been on that site quite a bit, it seems good. What's more, there's a breeder I had previously bookmarked, thinking they seemed good, who are expecting a litter in August! They seem reputable and the expecting dog is beautiful... might have to contact them and register my interest...


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh also - does anyone know anything about hip scores? I looked into it a bit when I was researching German Shepherds, but I'm still not totally clear on what to look for, other than a score that's not too high...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am no expert on this and had to ask some questions myself a few months ago.

Both Dam ans Sire should have a score for each hip. For Example my boys mother had HS = 5/5 which I gather is v. good. His father was 5/6 - so one of his hips wasn't as good as the other, but the scores are still considered low, and therefore good. The lower the better, although some one did tell me that if they are too low that can spell trouble as the hips are too tight. How scientific that is I don't know. 

I am sure some one will give an answer as to what is not considered good.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's better to have a hipscore of 6/6 than a hipscore of 7/0. If its a low number and both sides are evened out its ok. Somewhere in the lower numbers are the best of course like 3/3. Try to avoid the above one high one low. That is not good for you. 

I've used the Kennel Clubs site too. Our breeder is in Grantham, Roughshoot Vizslas.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ah cool, I think I have Roughshoot bookmarked too!
That's helpful, thanks - how's 3/6?? A bit too uneven?


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's some info for you about hipscore. 

http://www.vetclinic.ie/hip-score-scoring-dogs-ireland.html

Whatever website you use to chose your breeder I suggest once you found one go to the KC website and find the breeder there too. If they not registered I wouldn't use them. And even then you may change your mind. Before you put yourself on any waiting list you should visit them first and see how they live and keep their dogs.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Great advice, thanks a lot!


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

The breed mean score is 12 ie the total sum of both hips should ideally not exceed 12 eg 6 + 6 = 12

I would also look at hip scores where available from ancestors on both sides as several generations of low scoring individuals means it is more likely (although not gauranteed) that any offspring will also have acceptable hip scores.


Personally I would not worry if a dog was one or two points above breed average if overall hip scores on both sides were acceptable , especially if the dog has other good attributes ie temperament, working ability, conformation etc

I would also ask re other health problems in related dogs - polymyositis, epilepsy, eye problems - Glaucoma although rare in the breed is devastating when it happens and some breeders are getting their dogs screened for this .

The HVS and the HVC also have useful links and information about several health aspects , in particular polymyositis which is a particularly horrible, often fatal disease which is affecting our lovely breed at the moment.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

More great information, thank you. I might contact the breeder I had in mind, just with some general questions but I won't commit to anything yet.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hi clare i found roxy by registering on epups the breeder is on there eleri contacted me with plenty of photos and info she actually emailed me photos of the parents within an hour of my getting in touch

she is up in aberwystwith (capel bangor) a family run small holding and mum and dad are on sight 

roxy has grown well and i wouldnt be without her 

see you in sept!!!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Super, I'll try epups, not been on there yet! And wow, it'd be great if your breeder was planning another litter! Though I guess that's not necessarily likely... but thanks, I'll get registered!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I think I might have found your breeder on epupz, Roxy2011 - but there doesn't seem to be any contact info... unless the site is malfunctioning or something. Think you could pm me her email address?? Just thought it'd be work checking if she was planning any litters this year!


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hey clare ill sort a pm for you now hun


----------

